# Learning BLD in order?



## Smartyy (Jul 13, 2008)

I REALLY REALLY REALLY want to learn BLD before the end of this school year- a very realistic goal in my opinion (it ends may 23 of '09)
I looked around the 'net for some guides, and so far every attempt to solve it using a BLD method whilst LOOKING have all ended the same way: Failure, Unsatisfied, Complaining, Killed my cube.

I found this one guide in PDF format on how to solve it. I skimmed through it, not liking it's memorization and solving technique (all with these huge long numbers to remember) but one thing that I liked about it was how it taught you how to solve a 1x1 bld, then 2x2 then 3x3 then 4x4 then 5x5.
it would say at the end "Now that you can consistently solve the nxn blindfolded, you may move on the the bigger and harder nxn"

Is this statement true? Is it easier to learn the 3x3 BLD if you learn how to solve the 2x2 blindfolded?


Also just as a quick question: Which 3x3 BLD method is easiest to learn? I am trying to learn M2 and Old Pochmann but never get the M2 right.


thanks,

-Smartyy!


----------



## ShadenSmith (Jul 13, 2008)

A 2x2x2 would be easier because it is essentially a 3x3x3 minus the edges and centers. Is it absolutely necessary to learn how to do 2x2x2 bld before 3x3x3? No. In fact, I've never even attempted a 2x2x2 bld before.

It may be easiest to start with a 2x2x2, and applying that method to solve the corners on a 3x3x3 (assuming you use algorithms that don't affect edges).


----------



## fanwuq (Jul 13, 2008)

2x2x2 is simply solving the corners of the 3x3x3. I can do that in about 45 (15s memo) seconds. Which is one of the reasons why I'm puzzled that I suck at 3x3 BLD. Like over 6 min last time I tried it. I must really suck at edges.

You can start learning it now. You'll understand in less than a few hours, and depending on whether you are accurate or not, and whether you are devoted, the first solve can come in hours or weeks.


----------



## Smartyy (Jul 13, 2008)

fanwuq said:


> You can start learning it now. You'll understand in less than a few hours, and depending on whether you are accurate or not, and whether you are devoted, the first solve can come in hours or weeks.



i am assuming you mean 3x3?

yes, i understand it finally! I got it all today, I basically forgot how to do Old Pochmann, only had the algs, so I basically 'invented' it all on my own (even tho I really didn't.. but you get the picture) but i can't get these last four edges.. which i put in another post.. can anyone help?


----------



## DAE_JA_VOO (Jul 13, 2008)

Smartyy said:


> I REALLY REALLY REALLY want to learn BLD before the end of this school year- a very realistic goal in my opinion (it ends may 23 of '09)



That's like 10 months from now. You will NEVER need that much time.

From the moment i decided to learn BLD, it took me less than two DAYS (about 5 hours altogether) to do my first BLD solve, which was my second try.


----------



## joey (Jul 16, 2008)

Do Not Use That Pdf.


----------

